# Nun-chucks?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Montana Code Annotated 2005

45-8-361 Possession or allowing possession of weapon in school building -- exceptions -- penalties -- seizure and forfeiture or return authorized -- definitions.....

(b) "weapon" means any type of firearm, a knife with a blade 4 or more inches in length, a sword, a straight razor, a throwing star, *nun-chucks*, or brass or other metal knuckles. The term also includes any other article or instrument possessed with the purpose to commit a criminal offense.

I found this humorous. Note they said nun-chucks. Does this exempt me from carrying my nunchuck since I am not a Catholic Nun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I was a kid, some of that stuff was legal. Now, they've taken all the fun stuff like butterfly knives and throwing stars away. No fun :smt022 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I worked as a plumber in a small town in Iowa I knew the Police Chief. I asked him once if it was okay if I used my butterfly knife at work because I could open it with one hand. He had no problem with it. Butterfly knifes are a lot of flash but I don’t think they’re any tactically better than my Benchmade in which I can open very quickly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea 

I wanna keep my katana in my car, though 

In some states, the CHL is good for more than just a handgun - U can keep other items concealed on you that would typically be illegal. Too bad it isn't like that in TX 

I don't wanna carry a sword - but, it would put an interesting stop to a potential road rage attacker


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

When i was in college I had a trench coat and I used to tell people i got it so when i got my weapons licence could carry a sword. lol:smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having a nice dagger. It's kind of silly that a man can't even have a blade sheathed behind his back or musket slung across his back anymore. And they're trying to convince me that society has advanced.

We all know that the banning of full-auto knives have stopped gang violence as was originally intended. I'm so glad our streets are so much safer today because we've banned objects rather than punished criminals.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Revolver said:


> We all know that the banning of full-auto knives have stopped gang violence as was originally intended. I'm so glad our streets are so much safer today because we've banned objects rather than punished criminals.


Yeah, right. (the only two positives in the English language that make a negative! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea
> 
> I wanna keep my katana in my car, though
> 
> ...


When I was stationed in Anchorage, Alaska we use to walk downtown and carry our nunchucks concealed. Yes, very illegal. Fourth Ave. at that time was a rough place. Drunks, strip clubs, prostitutes and pimps... and that was at the junior high school.:mrgreen:


----------

